# Dishwasher Bottle washer



## Rampage4all (Feb 18, 2016)

Ran across this today online. Has anyone had experience with this if so how well does it work. 

http://www.simplifieddesignllc.com/Store.php


----------



## dralarms (Feb 18, 2016)

That looks neat but won't fit my dishwasher


----------



## DoctorCAD (Feb 19, 2016)

I've only ever used my dishwasher to sanitize my bottles, not wash them. I don't think the soap gets into the bottle openings well enough to say the bottles are "washed".


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 19, 2016)

That's kinda cool. A little pricey, but cool. I wonder if wine bottles would be stable enough on there.


----------



## Double Daylo (Feb 19, 2016)

Very cool. I wonder how easy it is to switch out the normal water jets and put this on and then put the normal stuff back on. If you bought it let us know how it works. Very cool item


----------



## bkisel (Feb 19, 2016)

From the video it looks to me like it would do a very good job of washing the bottles. However, my dishwasher is not on the compatible list otherwise I would be tempted to give it a try.


----------



## bkisel (Feb 19, 2016)

Double Daylo said:


> Very cool. I wonder how easy it is to switch out the normal water jets and put this on and then put the normal stuff back on. If you bought it let us know how it works. Very cool item



Just for hahas I tried removing the bottom washer arm of my dish washer. Opening the door, removing the bottom rack and removing the bottom wash arm took maybe 10 seconds. Longest part of was finding where to put the bottom rack - tried the counter first and it started to roll off so I just put it on the floor. Absolutely no big deal. 

My washer model number is not on the compatible dishwasher list.


----------



## bkisel (Feb 19, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> That's kinda cool. A little pricey, but cool. I wonder if wine bottles would be stable enough on there.



The price to me seems reasonable but I didn't think about wine bottles vs. beer bottles. The product is being sold as a bottle washer so maybe taller wine bottles would work just fine. There is a contact page where emails can be sent to "Ben's". 

http://www.simplifieddesignllc.com/contact-info.php


----------



## Rampage4all (Feb 19, 2016)

I would be tempted to buy a dishwasher just for this


----------



## bkisel (Feb 20, 2016)

It turns out that my dishwasher IS compatible! I'm going to ask about the bottles washers ability to handle taller 750ML wine bottles and if the answer is "Yes" I'm going to give serious consideration to purchasing the product.

Ref: 
Bottle Washer Inquiry
[email protected] 
To	[me]@yahoo.com Feb 19 at 7:34 PM

Hi,

Thank you for your interest in our product! You are correct, your dishwasher is compatible. The last digit is usually a sort of revision level meaning the manufacturer changed something. So far, those changes haven't had any affect on our products compatibility with the base number dishwasher (base number in this case is WDF530PAY). You are also correct about our list's accuracy. The way the dishwasher manufacturers change things is pretty chaotic, so it is difficult, if not impossible, to maintain a compatibility list. I will add your model # to list.

Hope this helps!

Customer Service

Simplified Design, LLC

www.simplifieddesignllc.com


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 20, 2016)

After watching the video - it does not seem that powerful of a stream going up the bottle. 

For a little bit extra you could purchase the allinone bottle washer/sanitizer - this produces 45 psi of water pressure

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soyZDRAGyT4[/ame]


----------



## bkisel (Feb 20, 2016)

vacuumpumpman said:


> After watching the video - it does not seem that powerful of a stream going up the bottle.
> 
> For a little bit extra you could purchase the allinone bottle washer/sanitizer - this produces 45 psi of water pressure



Thanks for the post Steve. I had forgotten that you had a washer/sanitizer product. 

I'm thinking that even if the other product was equal to yours with respect to washing/cleaning bottles I don't see how it would accomplish sanitizing.


----------



## farmer (Feb 20, 2016)

I picked up a used dishwasher and made a few modifications . I can set any amount of time and temp. Any size bottle will fit and I can wash 20 bottles at time. Works great !


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 20, 2016)

farmer said:


> I picked up a used dishwasher and made a few modifications . I can set any amount of time and temp. Any size bottle will fit and I can wash 20 bottles at time. Works great !



20 bottles? I bet that bucket washer Steve posted will do easily 5 times that amount in the same time. It will not dry them though like yours might but that's not important if you're bottling right away.


----------



## bkisel (Feb 20, 2016)

farmer said:


> I picked up a used dishwasher and made a few modifications . I can set any amount of time and temp. Any size bottle will fit and I can wash 20 bottles at time. Works great !



Rube Goldberg would be proud of you!


----------



## dralarms (Feb 20, 2016)

Runningwolf said:


> 20 bottles? I bet that bucket washer Steve posted will do easily 5 times that amount in the same time. It will not dry them though like yours might but that's not important if you're bottling right away.



I did 16 cases in under an hour the other day using Steve's setup.


----------



## farmer (Feb 20, 2016)

To each their own, I have $20 and one evening in the shop invested . I can run a load through in ten minutes . I don't use the washer for sanitizing. I use a bottle sulfiter on top of my bottle tree, it is quick and easy.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 21, 2016)

farmer said:


> To each their own, I have $20 and one evening in the shop invested . I can run a load through in ten minutes . I don't use the washer for sanitizing. I use a bottle sulfiter on top of my bottle tree, it is quick and easy.



I was picturing a 45 minute wash cycle like a regular dishwasher. Ten minutes is a different story. Is it possible to reuse the same water for several batches?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 21, 2016)

@ Farmer =

I like your setup if you have the room to do so - 

Is this dishwasher only for this bottling cleaning ? I see the extra brackets you had to install along the sides to raise up the dishwasher rack and all.

Can you add sulfite and do a sanitizing rinse so you can eliminate using the
bottle sulfiter and save some time ?


----------



## bkisel (Feb 21, 2016)

FYI...

ill K... <[email protected]>
To	[email protected] Feb 20 at 10:11 AM

Thanks for your quick reply. [to my previous inquiry to find if the product would work with my model dishwasher]

Two other questions have come up regarding your product.... 

I'm a home wine maker and would need to know if your product would work with, the taller than beer bottle, wine bottles? 

Also, what is the approximate pressure of the water stream going into the bottle? I'm wondering if the stream would be strong enough to clean bottles that I might have forgotten to rinse after having wine in them.

Thanks again,
Bill K...

Here comes the answer. Please note what I've highlighted in red.

[email protected] 
To	Bill K... Today at 10:38 AM

Hi Bill,
I do not have nozzle pressure figures, but I can say it works well on 12oz. beer bottles that have not been rinsed after use. Also, each stream travels high enough to reach the bottom of an inverted wine bottle. However, our product is not designed to support wine bottles, unfortunately.

Customer Service
Simplified Design, LLC
www.simplifieddesignllc.com


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks Bill 

Very good questions you asked !

It is very important to find out those details that a wine bottle is not suggested to be used. 

I would really like to find out the PSI of each line coming out per bottle ?


----------



## bkisel (Feb 21, 2016)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Thanks Bill
> 
> Very good questions you asked !
> 
> ...




Actually Steve they are two questions you (water pressure) and boatboy (wine bottles) raised on this thread and I just went ahead and asked them of the CS person with whom I had already exchanged emails.


----------



## Mismost (May 9, 2016)

farmer said:


> I picked up a used dishwasher and made a few modifications . I can set any amount of time and temp. Any size bottle will fit and I can wash 20 bottles at time. Works great !



Awesome build! I just do not have enough space for a dishwasher.. Love the manifold system. I am thinking scraps of cattle panels with the rods bent up to sit the bottles on...zip tie the hoses to rods...sit the whole contraption on top of a plastic storage box with the sump pump sitting in the bottom of the box. I have a heat stick in my beer brewing gear to keep the water hot. Then, it could all be stored in the same box.

farmer....what is that yellow tubing (and fittings) and where did you get it?

Thanks!


----------



## Pablo (May 11, 2016)

farmer said:


> I picked up a used dishwasher and made a few modifications . I can set any amount of time and temp. Any size bottle will fit and I can wash 20 bottles at time. Works great !


 
This proves my theory. I was thinking about this and now I see how it can be done. I get used bottles from wineries and they never rinse them after use in the tasting room. I like it!


----------



## Smokin_Paul (May 11, 2016)

This is my DIY washer. Hold 12 bottles and is compatible with the FastRack system. I load a case at a time. It washes inside and outside if needed.
http://www.nourse.us/winemaking/BottleWasher/BottleWasher.mp4

My bad, I password protected my video because I used music. That way the artist can't object.  
user: wine
pass: music


----------



## sour_grapes (May 11, 2016)

Smokin_Paul said:


> This is my DIY washer. Hold 12 bottles and is compatible with the FastRack system. I load a case at a time. It washes inside and outside if needed.
> http://www.nourse.us/winemaking/BottleWasher/BottleWasher.mp4



Paul, the link sends me to somewhere that needs a login and password to see the movie...


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 11, 2016)

sour_grapes said:


> Paul, the link sends me to somewhere that needs a login and password to see the movie...



Same same...


----------



## Smokin_Paul (May 12, 2016)

Sorry about that. I forgot to include the user/password
user: wine
pass: making

I password protected my video because I used music. That way the artist can't object.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 12, 2016)

Pretty slick! Nicely done.


----------



## Mismost (May 13, 2016)

sour_grapes said:


> Pretty slick! Nicely done.



Yes it is!

I am building something similar, actually very similar and I learned a couple of things. Liked the second tote as a spray shield...my prototype was splashing water everywhere. And sitting it inside the bathtub! Mess doesn't matter, it just drains away...GFI power outlet close by...shower already installed to rinse the outside of the bottles, and don't have to stand around inside a 110 degree shop this summer. I love a good cheap trick.


----------



## Smokin_Paul (Jun 27, 2016)

I rounded/chamfered the top ends so the bottle openings slip over the tubes easier. I'm planning on knurling or roughing up the other ends that press fit into the manifold for a better tighter fit.

I have some narrow neck bottles that take #8 corks which requires me to cycle the pump on and off to prevent them from filling and stopping the spray stream. 
Going to see if cutting grooves along the tops of the T joints where the upright tubes join will help more water escape when washing the #8 neck bottles. If that mod works I'll upload some photos.

I might remake the manifold so the center feed connects at the opposite end for more equal pressure.

Other than that its the cats meow.


----------



## Mismost (Oct 23, 2016)

farmer said:


> I picked up a used dishwasher and made a few modifications . I can set any amount of time and temp. Any size bottle will fit and I can wash 20 bottles at time. Works great !



please see post #13 of this thread



I built a PVC plumbed bottle washer with 1/2" risers...it works, but the 1/2" risers act as loose corks and the bottles will fill up with water. I would prefer the water to jet up under force and drain away faster. 

I liked this idea, but I don't want a dishwisher...but I really like the plumbing on this one....the yellow tubing and fittings and zip ties...clean and simple.

Problem....I can not find this tubing and fittings. Anyone out there know where to get this stuff?


----------



## Olbuscap (Oct 23, 2016)

Mismost, it appears that the tubing is 1/4" OD flexible air line as used on trucks and equipment. The tubing attaches to a straight compression fitting which would have 1/8" male pipe thread on the end inserted into the manifold. The manifold would be drilled and tapped 1/8" female pipe thread. At least that is what these old eyes are attempting to see. A truck parts supply or some automotive parts supply should be able to fix you up.


----------



## Mismost (Oct 23, 2016)

Olbuscap said:


> Mismost, it appears that the tubing is 1/4" OD flexible air line as used on trucks and equipment. The tubing attaches to a straight compression fitting which would have 1/8" male pipe thread on the end inserted into the manifold. The manifold would be drilled and tapped 1/8" female pipe thread. At least that is what these old eyes are attempting to see. A truck parts supply or some automotive parts supply should be able to fix you up.



Thank you! I have a habit of over thinking thing sometimes! I'll check that out tomorrow.


----------

